# Border runs from Bangkok



## kittung (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there,
I noticed another thread where the moderators advised that us Aussies can only stay for 30 days at a time. I am here for 5 weeks, which means that I can either:

Apply for an extension to my visa, or do a border run. I would actually like to go somewhere, like Laos of Vietnam anyway- so I might do that.

How long do you need to exit Thailand for?

thanks,
Benny


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

kittung said:


> Hi there,
> I noticed another thread where the moderators advised that us Aussies can only stay for 30 days at a time. I am here for 5 weeks, which means that I can either:
> 
> Apply for an extension to my visa, or do a border run. I would actually like to go somewhere, like Laos of Vietnam anyway- so I might do that.
> ...



Benny:

I don't believe there is a "minimum" exit time.

been in and out of Thailand many times, never to do a "border run" to renew a visa. 

Once while in the Mae Hong Son province visiting the Karen Long Neck's we decided to run into Burma (Myanmar). We were only outside of Thailand for a couple of hours and I was issued a 30 day stamp upon re-entry. My wife is Thai and this occurred several years ago. However, things do change. 

In your shoes I would visit Saigon or possibly Angkor Wat, just to see the sites.

Good luck.


----------



## kittung (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info, stednick.

I might take a look at Saigon, actually - I remember a few people say it was interesting.

Any recommendations on airlines?

thanks again!
Benny


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

For a land border crossing you will get 15 days - by air, 30
No required time for either - I've done a few land crossings, fill out a form and straight back into Thailand - 20min. 
By air - some people do a same-day fly-in/out without leaving the airport.
Minivans/buses from Bangkok to Aranyaprathet/PoiPet border run daily.
Air Asia often have the cheapest flights if you are able to book early.


----------



## kittung (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the awesome info guys. Much appreciated.


----------

